# Any Hogs or Coyotes Down



## HogKillaDNR (Jun 13, 2021)

Just wondering how many you killed this week.  Post some pictures with game and weapon used.


----------



## jhanie79 (Jun 13, 2021)

Didnt bother with pictures.  Shot pig #17 for the season at 6:03 am. There were 2, both 250+. Missed the second one. Both shots at 250ish


----------



## north_ga fireman (Jun 15, 2021)

Got 7 this week 6 300 blackout and 1 with my savage 260


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jun 16, 2021)

I can't wait to get back into the woods next week.   Hopefully I'll get something.


----------



## buckmanmike (Jun 18, 2021)

Trail camera pics showing yotes and fast growing pups during daylight hours. Hope to get down there next week for a thinning.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 1, 2021)

Anyone throw any lead this week at yotes or swine?


----------



## dfurdennis (Jul 1, 2021)

320 lbs shot with 300 blackout. This past Friday around 10pm. Have a few more pics on Big Boy post on the forum.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 1, 2021)

dfurdennis said:


> 320 lbs shot with 300 blackout. This past Friday around 10pm. Have a few more pics on Big Boy post on the forum.



WOW, did you get them at night or during the day?


----------



## dfurdennis (Jul 1, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> WOW, did you get them at night or during the day?


He came in right at 10pm...I got in the stand a little after 9.  Been seeing him hit and miss on camera...didn't have to wait long


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jul 28, 2021)

Any fresh kills this week?


----------



## dfurdennis (Aug 15, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Any fresh kills this week?


Sorry been busy working a lot of property and have not been hunting, just saw this post....I intend on laying down some hogs this weekend will post pics for sure got another big one coming in almost every night


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Aug 15, 2021)

dfurdennis said:


> Sorry been busy working a lot of property and have not been hunting, just saw this post....I intend on laying down some hogs this weekend will post pics for sure got another big one coming in almost every night



I'm looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## baddave (Aug 20, 2021)

Got these 2 last nite in a pouring down thunderstorm. One of My driveway monitors started going off around 7:30 . The one about 200yd down 1 of my loggin rds. Shot the little one 1st and most others ran off but the 125 lb boar thought my 260 was just another thunder clap and he caught 130 gr of solid copper in the neck.


----------



## 6mm Remington (Aug 20, 2021)

Headed to Paulding forest in the morning to hopefully shoot a few hogs. Cant quite figure them mountain hogs out. Way easier to shoot a hog on south ga public land. Always up for a good challenge though.


----------



## eavega (Aug 29, 2021)

First hog at the new club in Taliaferro County. First successful night hunt.

AR15 in 300 AAC, 16" barrel, Handloads of Barnes TacTX 110gr. Perfect heart shot, DRT, dropped 3 steps from where I shot him.  You can still seethe feeder corn all around him.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 29, 2021)

eavega said:


> First hog at the new club in Taliaferro County. First successful night hunt.
> View attachment 1101018


Can't see pic


----------



## eavega (Aug 29, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Can't see pic


Guess it didn't upload right.  I just re-uploaded it.

-E


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Aug 29, 2021)

eavega said:


> First hog at the new club in Taliaferro County. First successful night hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you shoot him with?


----------



## eavega (Aug 30, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> What did you shoot him with?


AR15 in 300 AAC, 16" barrel, Handloads of Barnes TacTX 110gr.  Perfect heart shot, DRT, dropped 3 steps from where I shot him.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Aug 30, 2021)

eavega said:


> AR15 in 300 AAC, 16" barrel, Handloads of Barnes TacTX 110gr.  Perfect heart shot, DRT, dropped 3 steps from where I shot him.



That's awesome and those bullets are really good.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Sep 7, 2021)

Worked on farm today and after bush hogging I decided to make around and see what was out in the dark and found 2 of these I only recovered 1 shot with 300 blackout using thermal scope


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 11, 2021)

We put 14 down this morning in the trap.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 11, 2021)

GSUQUAD said:


> I've been hog free until this summer.  Set up a motion solar light on the tree and having my first sit tonight, interested to see if this 10 dollar light from Walmart does the trick for a 225 yard long stand.  They never come out in day light but pretty frequently about 45 min to an hour after.



Looking forward to hearing what happens.  Get them all DRT!


----------



## bany (Sep 12, 2021)

Spent a few days dragging the discs and had a few minutes to find some pork!


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 16, 2021)

Two down for the count and given to a neighbor that's been asking since 2019.  Covid killed my hunting for 2020.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Sep 17, 2021)

I have been fortunate to be in the right place at the right time lately while cleaning up some briar patches these things run all over the place


----------



## dfurdennis (Oct 13, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing them.


This is the next hit lister, he is screwing up coming out in the daytime..this is two mornings in a row. Almost a twin to the other one I got only he looks meaner for some reason.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Oct 28, 2021)

More coyotes down


----------



## bany (Oct 30, 2021)

Here’s half from our last hunt.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Oct 30, 2021)

That's awesome ?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm part of an 1800 acre lease in Treutlen Co.  We only have 10 hunters.  Last year we shot 5 big bucks (QDMA bucks) and zero pigs.  This year we've killed 5 pigs and zero bucks.  Seeing less yotes and armadillos which is odd.  Pigs everywhere and deer on food plots immediately bug out when a pig comes in.  Kill em all.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 30, 2021)

Here is one I shot last week.

Longest shot on a non-pig animal i ever made.  

300 yds.  Xbolt 30-06.

Smaller of the 3 others that were with him but he really stood out at dusk.

First black one I've got but have seen several other black ones over the last 3 years.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Oct 31, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> Here is one I shot last week.
> 
> Longest shot on a non-pig animal i ever made.
> 
> ...



Congratulations, what magnification scope did you use for the 300 yards?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 31, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Congratulations, what magnification scope did you use for the 300 yards?


4.5-14x Loupold with knob straight up at about 9 or 10x.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Oct 31, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> 4.5-14x Loupold with knob straight up at about 9 or 10x.



That's awesome right there.  I just purchased a 3.50-10x Sierra BDX scope so I was just trying to gage magnification.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 31, 2021)

HogKillaDNR said:


> That's awesome right there.  I just purchased a 3.50-10x Sierra BDX scope so I was just trying to gage magnification.


14x is alot of zoom.  I rarely even turn it up.  Honestly, 1/2 time i forget i gots more.  Most stands i park the zoom about 5 or 6x.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Oct 31, 2021)

@GeorgiaGlockMan That's really good, so I should have plenty at 10x for reaching out pass 100 yards.  This BDX system came with a range finder so it plots the drop inside the scope.  I have to sight this in before our Deer Gun season kicks off November 20th.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Oct 31, 2021)

I decided to look around the farm and found a sounder of hogs and had a mechanical issue with the 300 so came home fixed pin and decided to go back and found a lone hog out and about shot him at about 150 yards


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Oct 31, 2021)

north_ga fireman said:


> I decided to look around the farm and found a sounder of hogs and had a mechanical issue with the 300 so came home fixed pin and decided to go back and found a lone hog out and about shot him at about 150 yards



Nice way to recover and get back into the hunt.  I've been thinking about adding an extra BCG, to my hunting pack.


----------



## dfurdennis (Nov 2, 2021)

Game cart didn't do the guy justice....about 160lbs. Screwed up a good evening hunt, came in at prime time so he got educated!


----------



## north_ga fireman (Nov 22, 2021)

Sunday evening rain had the pigs on the move so me and the 300 blackout got busy shot 7 and found 4, 2 sows and 2 boars


----------



## bear claw (Nov 22, 2021)

One morning deer hunting.


----------



## north_ga fireman (Aug 21, 2022)

Been slow most of the year but the hogs have found there way back. I’m only making a small dent


----------



## Brookser (Aug 23, 2022)

Got 2 coyotes and 4 hogs down this Sunday, sadly no pics since I forgot to grab my camera. A lot of hogs been appearing lately thought, I'm worried.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 23, 2022)

north_ga fireman said:


> Been slow most of the year but the hogs have found there way back. I’m only making a small dent


I guess!! Dang y’all smacking them down! I need to hunt next to your place!


----------



## north_ga fireman (Aug 27, 2022)

8-27-22 got another trespassing pig


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Aug 28, 2022)

north_ga fireman said:


> 8-27-22 got another trespassing pig





north_ga fireman said:


> 8-27-22 got another trespassing pig


Looks like he was given an eviction notice quickly.


----------



## Todd E (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## HogKillaDNR (Aug 29, 2022)

Todd E said:


> View attachment 1173101View attachment 1173102View attachment 1173103View attachment 1173104


Did you take that one with a 7.62x39?


----------



## Todd E (Aug 29, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Did you take that one with a 7.62x39?



Yes. AR now has a therm on it, too. But, it won't group. QD mount works loose. Having to deal with Bering on warranty as they require all mount work done at factory or warranty gets voided.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Aug 29, 2022)

Todd E said:


> Yes. AR now has a therm on it, too. But, it won't group. QD mount works loose. Having to deal with Bering on warranty as they require all mount work done at factory or warranty gets voided.


Hopefully they get that issue resolved quickly for you.  Congratulations on that type of upgrade.


----------



## snaping turtle (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## antharper (Aug 30, 2022)

snaping turtle said:


>


Now that’s one is perfect eating size !


----------



## snaping turtle (Aug 30, 2022)

antharper said:


> Now that’s one is perfect eating size !


no doubt


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Aug 30, 2022)

snaping turtle said:


>


Nice one, did he run after you shot him or DRT?


----------



## snaping turtle (Aug 30, 2022)

HogKillaDNR said:


> Nice one, did he run after you shot him or DRT?


spine shot DRT


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Aug 31, 2022)

snaping turtle said:


> spine shot DRT


Nice, shot placement.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 2, 2022)

Dumped a pup. Missed another later as it tried to run up my pants leg.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 3, 2022)

Todd E said:


> Dumped a pup. Missed another later as it tried to run up my pants leg. View attachment 1174229


Excellent job and I might need to borrow your thermal for my 716i to see how it does.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 3, 2022)

Another dog down.

Four hogs dead.  Two yotes dead. Just now 1am and night is still young. Let's keep rollin.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 3, 2022)

Todd E said:


> Another dog down.
> 
> Four hogs dead.  Two yotes dead. Just now 1am and night is still young. Let's keep rollin.
> View attachment 1174232


Keep dropping them like that.  Deer season is upon us and we don't need them feeding off the young.


----------



## bany (Sep 12, 2022)

4 less after putting the disc to the fields last week


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Sep 12, 2022)

bany said:


> 4 less after putting the disc to the fields last week


Looks like little piggy missing backstrap.


----------



## bany (Sep 12, 2022)

Oh It was a head shot, the boy went a bit deep on the skinning slice!


----------

